# '84 z31 Turbo for sale.



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello everyone,

First off, let me say that this is not my car and I have not seen it, and I know this post should be in the classified section of the forum...(I'll be posting it there too.) I just live in the area where the ad was posted. 

Anyway, I am posting this because as much as I want this car, I cannot afford it and I want it to go to someone who will appreciate it and not abuse it. There are too few of these cars left on the road like the '84 Slicktop Turbo z31 with an auto tranny I saw at Pull-a-part in good shape. (I think it was a cash for clunker turn-in.) 

But, back to the ad... I found this on Craigslist in the Augusta, GA area. I'll put the hyperlink below. If anyone on here is interested in the car and wants to see pictures, I can arrange a time with the owner to drive to his place and take some pictures then post them.

84 Nissan 300zx w/factory turbo


----------

